# Are Clean Cut Blades that good?



## Nvr2Old (Oct 14, 2009)

I have heard some good things about Clean cut blades. Clean Cut Blade Are they really that good? Some people say they use less pressure and can cut at faster speed than a standard blade. Is this true? I have a USCutter LP24 that cuts great. Is there any reason I would want to upgrade to a better blade?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I don't know of any reason to toss out good blades BUT I would certainly recommend trying clean cut blades for replacement. I use them and when I would cut at 110 down force, with the clean cut blade, I now use down force of 75-80. and No I don't think it makes the cutter cut faster...just cleaner and last longer


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Ditto what Charles stated. I feel the blade cuts cleaner, last longer, and I am able to cut using less down force. 

Katrina


----------



## Nvr2Old (Oct 14, 2009)

Thanks for the quick replies,
If less down force is needed, does that mean it would be easier on the cutter in the long run. Like not as much wear and tear on the machine?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Nice thought JV but after my years in this business....I haven't a clue! sounds logical tho


----------



## bigf00t (Nov 5, 2009)

At the risk of sounding repetitive, anybody know a supplier of CleanCut blades in the UK?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Clean cut blades does not have any distributor that I am aware of. They are direct vendors and they make all their own blades..should not be much on import duties to take into UK


----------



## bigf00t (Nov 5, 2009)

Hmm... They haven't replied to my emails yet, re: shipping to the UK.


----------



## Nvr2Old (Oct 14, 2009)

bigf00t said:


> Hmm... They haven't replied to my emails yet, re: shipping to the UK.


They replied to me quickly. Blades for my LP24 are $14 ea or 5 for $60 with free shipping in the US. Perhaps they are looking into overseas shipping rates?


----------



## bigf00t (Nov 5, 2009)

They have replied now, and do Ship to the UK. So now I'm waiting for a repsonse as to whether their "old style" blades for the Creation cutters will fit my PCut CT630.


----------



## 34Ford (Mar 19, 2010)

I just went to their site and they have one messed up cart.

Cannot enter your info in the te-tiny windows.
Same with IE or Firefox.

I grabbed a pic and sent it to them.


----------



## fajedi (Oct 6, 2010)

Yeah you have to order by phone for now according to Ross. Just Ordered from them since they have good reviews. Seems like a really nice guy, and he offered me free springs.


----------



## health123 (Oct 12, 2010)

*can the clean cut blade sbe used with the knk groove e, if so would i have to change out the blade holder *


----------

